# Phoenix Gold Ryval V754 4 channel amp



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

My new Phoenix Gold V754 Ryval series amp arrived Saturday and fourthmeal had asked me to snap some pics of the guts. I couldn't get the pics to come out good so i'm only posting the one that came out best. I swiped the overall photo from millionbuy.com which is where i purchased the amp. $139 plus shipping made it $158. For what is considered an entry level amp, i am quite pleased with it so far. I had an older Kenwood 100X2 powering Dayton RS150's and cant tell a difference as far as power. The Ryval is rated at 75X4 and when compared to the Kenwood i feel that either the Kenwwod is over rated or the Ryval is under rated. I can say however that the Ryval plays cleaner. After tuning and setting the gains i was very pleased with the results. This amp gets the 150's plenty loud and clear. The other two channels are powering a pair of Planet Audio tweeters til my RS28's arrive. Cant wait to hear those. The only drawback i see with this amp is the crossovers. I feel they are backwards. The high pass is set at 100hz...no adjustment, while the low pass is variable from 40 to 400hz. I would think that Phoenix Gold could've used some common sense here. Wouldn't you think most people will be using this amp to power mids and tweets or fronts and rears and not low pass applications? Correct me if i'm wrong or overlooking something. Cosmetically i personally like the way they look. Eventually my truck will have a nostalgic hot rod theme and the suede black and gothic badge fits right in. After looking at the amp though it dawned on me...this thing would look perfect in the Batmobile Overall i would rank this as a great choice for a lower priced entry level amp.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

These are very clean looking amps from the outside. Much more asthetically pleasing than say, the RSd's. The crossover setup is a bit wonky, isn't it?

I'm curious how much idle noise (hiss) the amp has. Unplug your signal cables, and turn on the system to see what it's like. That was the only thing I didn't care for on the Octane-R series, they just idled too loud and you could hear it during quiet passages too...

Not that it's real ugly or anything, but is the Ryval symbol attached very securely? If I had these, I would remove it to clean up the lines a bit.. 

Nice review, BTW.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Chad: Any comments on the board layout and componet quality?


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

I installed it Sunday morning at 1:00 am and never started the truck...didn't want to wake the neighbors,lol. I turned the ignition on and heard a buzz through the speakers. The RCA's are about 10 years old so i figured they were possibly the problem. That afternoon when i started the truck the first thing i noticed was the loud whining. I pulled the RCA's and it stopped. I went to Wal Mart and grabbed a couple of their top of the line RCA's. This solved the problem. This morning when i started the truck and turned the heater on i noticed a faint buzz but too faint to hear when driving. I figured it was the cheap RCA's and that it would go away completely when i get some good quality replacements. Not sure how soon that will be but i'll post the results. 
I'm pretty sure the badge is glued on. I pulled on the corner and it didn't budge. I agree that removing it would clean up the lines and look pretty good. I may do that one day just to see. For now i'm thinking i may transfer the shape to my tail lights. So many choices,lol.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

looks like nothing specail...def nothing compared to xenon line.

Amps w/ jumpers placed all over the board are sign of cheap IMO, 99.9% positive it's not triple darlington, decent output stage on the amp for it's price but compared to x100.4 which were going on ebay for near the same price, it looks weak.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Jumpers? Are those the copper bars?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I might be using the wrong terms, but i am refering to the very tiny bars that are silver, and all over the board.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> looks like nothing specail...def nothing compared to xenon line.
> 
> Amps w/ jumpers placed all over the board are sign of cheap IMO, 99.9% positive it's not triple darlington, decent output stage on the amp for it's price but compared to x100.4 which were going on ebay for near the same price, it looks weak.



Find me an x100.4 for $149, please... Better yet, one at any price on ebay?

Kinda makes your price comparison a moot point when there are none.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> Find me an x100.4 for $149, please... Better yet, one at any price on ebay?
> 
> Kinda makes your price comparison a moot point when there are none.



this I know just stating how spoiled one can get  

FYI you can get like m44 or zx475ti for about $150 that will be a better amps then x100.4, rsd, and ryval.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> this I know just stating how spoiled one can get
> 
> FYI you can get like m44 or zx475ti for about $150 that will be a better amps then x100.4, rsd, and ryval.


True that!

I have an entire closet full of PPI goodies, someday I will start buying PG... Someday!


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The Xenon is on par with a ZX450 and way better then a M44. 

And I've owned all 3...


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> The Xenon is on par with a ZX450 and way better then a M44.
> 
> And I've owned all 3...



I knew some one was going to bring that into play....and you are prob right as the xenon is the most *overbuilt* line from PG that I know of to date. But I do beilive and slightly car hear that my ms amps are a little better, not by much tho


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i personally feel they were better than the ms line as well .. and def better than the zx stuff


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I lied ZPA is the most overbuilt...


----------

